# All day music/sounds Suggestions?



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Im thinking about playing some Halloween music/sounds outside, all day, on Saturday and Sunday to get me and the neighborhood in the mood before the big night(s). Was wondering if any of you have done this and if so, what would you suggest as far as a soundtrack or music that would be a good mix but yet not too annoying as it will be on repeat all day. I put on a yard haunt and will have different music/sounds for the actual haunt, just looking for something to play that will lead up to it. Thanks!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Nox Arcana & Midnight Syndicate for a start, horror movies main theme music.......


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, agree with Dark lord. Especially Midnight Syndicate's 13th Hour CD.


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool thanks! I'll check it out! Hey Terra! Long time no talk, hope your doing well!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes I am and thanks for asking  It has been a while. 

Hey, if you don't want to get super sick of hearing 13th hour over and over again, also look at the genre, 'Trailer Music'. Ars Arcana is my favorite _(can find them on iTunes)._ It helps lighten things up a bit but still keeps the serious tone of Halloween.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

If you have the ability to burn your own CD you should look through this "Music" Forum area, and you'll find all kinds of Halloween Music shares and suggestions that would completely fill an 80 minute CD. If you don't want it to be annoying though I'd stay away for the hokey Halloween tunes like Monster Mash and such.


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, and gal  Went ahead and bought Some Midnight Syndicate stuff. Its exactly what I'm looking for. I plan on putting about 3 of those CDs together, some of the Village soundtrack and some of the Sleepy Hollow Soundtrack all together and play it. Hopefully with all that it shouldnt get too annoying or repetitive. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can't hardly go wrong with MS. "Born of The Night" is my favorite.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> Nox Arcana & Midnight Syndicate for a start, horror movies main theme music.......


Don't forget Jerry Vayne, Gathering of Darkness, and Virgil Franklin. I highly recommend them as well...


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you want something that sounds a little less movie-ish, try Raison d'Etre, Lustmord, or my latest favorite, Tor Lundvall. Joe Renzetti is good too.


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks to Halloweiner and others, I think I have at least 60 hours of sound effects and the like that I play constantly the month of Oct for inspiration. I start playing them outside about a week before Halloween. Will probably add Nox and MS this year to the mix as well.


----------

